# Rapha White Jacket



## Kevin Alexander (15 Sep 2013)

Hi Guys

Does anyone have or know where I can get the jacket the Wiggins is wearing on the below video. I am a size Large


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxWPdnjk3I8


----------



## TissoT (15 Sep 2013)

Could be a team issue only ..Get a feeling it is !
Good luck looking for one thought ! good looking jacket


----------



## Kevin Alexander (15 Sep 2013)

Was thinking that myself as it looks a sponsored one. Email rapha to see.


----------



## TissoT (15 Sep 2013)

Good idea ... If they sell replicas of the jacket you will pay dearly I would guess !


----------



## Kevin Alexander (15 Sep 2013)

Yeah, not very optimistic though.


----------



## vickster (15 Sep 2013)

Have you searched the Rapha site? White doesn't seem the most sensible colour for a winter / wet weather garment, especially if the bike isn't sporting full mudguards!


----------



## Kevin Alexander (15 Sep 2013)

Yeah, nothing there. It was only because I seen it on YouTube, wouldn't be for the winter but would buy it just now for best year


----------



## TissoT (15 Sep 2013)

Think he wants to wear it down the pub !!!


----------



## Kevin Alexander (15 Sep 2013)

tisssot said:


> Think he wants to wear it down the pub !!!


No, for cycling only


----------



## TissoT (15 Sep 2013)

Think I would frame it and put on the wall .. to good for the bike ££


----------



## Kevin Alexander (16 Sep 2013)

Someone is selling a Bradley Wiggins signed top and a Chris Hoy signed top. Pity he wants £400 for EACH


----------



## TissoT (16 Sep 2013)

Kevin Alexander said:


> Someone is selling a Bradley Wiggins signed top and a Chris Hoy signed top. Pity he wants £400 for EACH


Bit to expensive I would guess !!! I would then say its defiantly a team issue if they are signing the jacket to put in a frame !


----------



## Kevin Alexander (16 Sep 2013)

Would be nice to have but £400 no thanks


----------



## Kevin Alexander (16 Sep 2013)

On the subject of the white jacket, think I found a close looking one in Red. The red one is £95 from wiggle and its the adidas british cycling jacket. Think that will be bought on payday.


----------



## TissoT (16 Sep 2013)

Kevin Alexander said:


> On the subject of the white jacket, think I found a close looking one in Red. The red one is £95 from wiggle and its the adidas british cycling jacket. Think that will be bought on payday.


Just had a look at the jacket in red ... it looks smart ! They do nt seem to sell it in white. little strange !


----------



## Kevin Alexander (16 Sep 2013)

Yeah it is a shame but think its probably a good thing as white would get dirty


----------



## Kevin Alexander (18 Sep 2013)

Just got a email back from Rapha, they think it might have been a retail one last year/the year before and have suggest clearance retailers for buying.

Think I will stick with the red one.


----------



## TissoT (18 Sep 2013)

That was nice of Rapha to reply to you with a answer to your question ...... Go for it !!!


----------



## Kevin Alexander (18 Sep 2013)

Yeah, wasnt expecting them to respond but fair play to them. Will keep my eyes open for it but wont hold my breath. Plenty other nice Rapha jackets to choose from but some are too expensive for what they are.


----------



## TissoT (18 Sep 2013)

I see ... when I was looking the other day for a similar jacket to the Rahpa one in question...found a paul smith jacket which he had designed for addias
it was similar to the white Rapha jacket !


----------



## fossala (18 Sep 2013)

Kevin Alexander said:


> Yeah, wasnt expecting them to respond but fair play to them. Will keep my eyes open for it but wont hold my breath. Plenty other nice Rapha jackets to choose from but some are too expensive for what they are.


Some? I think you mean all are too expensive for what they are


----------



## ziggys101 (18 Sep 2013)

I might be missing something but the video shows him wearing an Adidas white jacket the Sky's clothing supplier before rapha


----------



## Kevin Alexander (18 Sep 2013)

I thought it was a Rapha jacket but with additional sponsors on it. Maybe they just fobbed me off haha


----------



## jowwy (18 Sep 2013)

Kevin Alexander said:


> I thought it was a Rapha jacket but with additional sponsors on it. Maybe they just fobbed me off haha


thats the old adidas jacket from wheb he was british road race champion if im correct. you may find some around, but dont hold out much hope


----------

